# e30 vs e36 vs e46



## Philip81193 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd love something like this-
http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/941951593.html
But add however many miles it would take to knock $3k off that price


----------



## Philip81193 (Sep 21, 2008)

Or this!
http://richmond.craigslist.org/cto/914129672.html
Let's see, $1k in maintenence, another grand in wheels, last grand in some quality front seats and lower parts of car painted body color?
That'd be a nice $5k car!


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

The E46 side impact airbags for your head. = Safer.

E46, get one!


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

The E46 doesn't have curtain airbags, or at least mine doesn't. It has side airbags, so if I get broadsided my rip cage will be cushioned but my brains will still end up on the hood of the car that hits me. :dunno: Not to mention he has 5k for a car, that's not really possible for an E46.


----------



## Edev (Nov 24, 2007)

e36m34life said:


> Well, technically speaking, every new generation BMW is better then the previous. However it's the little things that we as individuals prefer or enjoy more on a specific model or generation that makes them better to one individual or a group.
> 
> :yikes:
> 
> We're not in OT dude, take it easy with your language there you perve!


hahaha. i actually thought i said "you can also stroke your chicken." i see youre a sly fellow..props good sir


----------



## EaglEye (Jun 7, 2006)

SlimKlim said:


> The E46 doesn't have curtain airbags, or at least mine doesn't. It has side airbags, so if I get broadsided my rip cage will be cushioned but my brains will still end up on the hood of the car that hits me.


There should be a small badge on the inside of each A-pillar that says "HPS" or "airbag." I couldn't imagine a North American spec '03 model not coming with them; I really thought they were standard from the beginning of production.


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll give it a good looksy when I go to class in about 30 minutes, but I'm 99% sure. My mom's scion has them and the A-pillers and headliner look a little different. I wish I did have them, I like my head just the way it is :dunno:


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

SlimKlim said:


> The E46 doesn't have curtain airbags, or at least mine doesn't. It has side airbags, so if I get broadsided my rip cage will be cushioned but my brains will still end up on the hood of the car that hits me. :dunno: Not to mention he has 5k for a car, that's not really possible for an E46.


Yes it does. The E46 has a HPS (head protection system) and door mounted side impact airbags. The HPS is for the front occupants only.

The HPS in the E46, I believe was the first of its kind on any car. :dunno: It looks like a tube. You are correct it is not a curtain style bag (better) type.

See for your self:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR8Csj5Z1u4&feature=related

You are correct in that; finding a nice E46 for $5,000 is rather (impossible) difficult.


----------

